# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  I need a German speaker to help me get started learning German

## misha_ark

If anyone whose native language is German is willing to help me, please search on *Skype* for: *vlad_num*

----------


## bitpicker

Well, this is the forum section for learning Russian while having German as a native language, and as you can see from the crowds of people in here there aren't that many native speakers of German here.  ::  I might even be the only one... 
In any case, this forum also has a section on learning German with Russian as a native language in the Germanic Languages section, and then there's the forum in my sig which is all about learning German.

----------

